# Need advice on new scared puppy please



## granddad (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello all. 

We just adopted a 4 month old boxer mix puppy from the local Animal Control Shelter. His name is Solo. He's scared and probably wondering why his previous owners left him there. He's only been with us for less than 24 hours right now so Ixpect him to be skittish. But I have a few questions, as I haven't had a dog for more than 20 years and I don't have a lot of experience with puppies. In no particular order:


Solo is obviously scared, he keeps his tail down when I approach him. I try to sit or kneel as to not intimidate him, but I guess it will take time for him to recognize me as someone who won't hurt him
As per the rules he had to be neutered before pickup. He won't food from my hand so its difficult to get him to take the meds for pain they gave me and the antibiotic. I've tried hiding it in a peice of food, but so far no luck. I'm not crazy about forcing it in his mouth because that make him fear me.At least so far he isn't in pain that I can tell.
He hasn't eaten much, but he has eaten. He's not been here a full 24 hours yet so I am not sure if he's still feeling nausea from his surgery or not. He has drank a lot of water. Also every time he has used the bathroom its runny. I assume thats a side effect too and hopefully he'll be over it soon.
His crate, bed and food are in the man cave since thats where he can have as much privacy from our cats. They know he's here, but have't come near him. (well one did but kinda shrugged and left the room) He hasn't even tried to explore his surroundings. He just stays on his doggy bed only moving to go to his nearby dish. He won't come to me, so I don't know yet if he's scared or just does not know his name
I took him out in the yard a few times last night to use the bathroom and this afternoon to get some air (on a leash). Its obvious he needs some time to get used to the leash, though occassionally he would "get happy' and wag his tail and skip around . But I need to make him realize that I'm leading the leash when we walk. I don't however want to jerk or pull him since he seems frightened and intimidated enough right now.
I'm not going to assume he's housebroken, even the notes the former owner left at animal control said he wasn't, but he does seem to know to hold as long as he can until I take him outside. Since he's 4 months old I take him out every four to five hours. Does that sound right?
I've decided to "ignore" him once he gets on his doggy bed since I read somewhere that will make him less nervous. That he'll eventually come to me and get about moving once he feels comfortable here. What I read said trying to comfort him too much only frightens him more. Is that right?
He won't take food from my hand as I said. Is it me or is he just not hungry?? He hasn't eaten much. I worry about that but I'll keep an eye on his bowl.

All in all, I want him to relax and recognize me and my wife as friends, not foes or merely someone who throws food at him. I'm doing the best I know right now with positive reinforcement. As I said, he's only 4 months old, and he's only been here for 18 hrs so far. He spent about 4 days in the pound so maybe he's homesick for his former owner? Any advice anyone can give would be really appreciated.


----------



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

it'll just take time, lots of new stimulus. You could try mega-cool-awesome food (ie tiny bits of raw steak) instead of generic stuff. Around my place you can get cube steak for $8/pound, and $2 goes a looong way (my dog is 18 pounds). I don't think there's a one-size-fits-all for feeding him directly or putting hear him or ..., you'll have to feel that out.

Re:leash, if your backyard is fenced in, you could just get a super long leash and let him explore. I left hidden treats all over so he realized backyard=man-what-a-cool-place. 

Re: amount of time to take him out - take him out more often, every 90m-2 hours. And expect accidents, don't get upset, s*** will happen. And you're going to step in it. Such is life ;-)


----------

